# Multi use slingshot



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Nestbuster took this squirrel a couple of days ago while plinking in the woods. He came across this squirrel and stitched him up in short order. The reason we typically hunt squirrels with the heavy draw slings is that we need deep penetration through thicketed tree tops, and also for the heavier size projectiles. With that said you can make no mistake about the energy on the target with these very fast shooting double bands. The draw is much easier with these and you don't get the fatigue that the heavy draw bands can produce, after a long day of hunting. Right here, let me say that I believe in the heavy draw for many reasons one of which is the conditioning you get from just working out with them. The development in the draw and supprt muscles. Forearms, shoulder, upperback, and triceps. Often over looked and discarded.(I have said to many who shoot with me,( "Draw for power, and accuracy will follow".) The double bands are very fast, but they shoot






smaller projectiles. Anyway I have found there is a need for both in my arsenal of slingshots. Enjoy the pic Frogman


----------



## Jax (Jan 8, 2011)

frogman said:


> Nestbuster took this squirrel a couple of days ago while plinking in the woods. He came across this squirrel and stitched him up in short order. The reason we typically hunt squirrels with the heavy draw slings is that we need deep penetration through thicketed tree tops, and also for the heavier size projectiles. With that said you can make no mistake about the energy on the target with these very fast shooting double bands. The draw is much easier with these and you don't get the fatigue that the heavy draw bands can produce, after a long day of hunting. Right here, let me say that I believe in the heavy draw for many reasons one of which is the conditioning you get from just working out with them. The development in the draw and supprt muscles. Forearms, shoulder, upperback, and triceps. Often over looked and discarded.(I have said to many who shoot with me,( "Draw for power, and accuracy will follow".) The double bands are very fast, but they shoot
> View attachment 5793
> smaller projectiles. Anyway I have found there is a need for both in my arsenal of slingshots. Enjoy the pic Frogman


I really like what you said about heavy draw bands. I newly came back to slingshot shooting after thirty years and started with light bands and light ammo I used to shoot as a boy.
Having some David sling experience light weight just doesn't feel right to me.
I want some serious power so I started shooting very heavy bands and 20 mm steel. Now this feels great but I' m working on accuracy and heavy bands are quite a work out for me because I'm not a bodybuilder. Someone advised me to go with lighter set up until I'm satisfied with my accuracy but having cracked a few bricks with big steel that would be only half the fun and I discovered my accuracy actually improves with heavier draw and ammo.
That's why I'm so pleased to see an expert saying "Draw for power, and accuracy will follow".








This reassures me I'm heading in the right direction and will spare me doubts if good results don't come overnight. And they never do.
Thanks a lot Frogman
Jacek


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

For accuracy and steadyness you need the push pull effect of heavy bands.this is also true when shooting a bow hand eye co-ordination.My 2 cents.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool pic and slingshot, frogman. thanks for sharing and for the advice.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

There you go folks, there are those double bands getting there face time! They are extremely versatile, durable, and functional bands with loads of power. Yet there draw is still manageable enough to shoot for hours.

"Draw for power and accuracy will follow" is a very logical statement, you can draw these bands out to around 36" and the flat trajectory will follow allowing for accuracy in the long run.

.........and don't think he's just giving them props because they are his product, they really do work great:
http://slingshotforu...ogmans-natural/

Keep it up down there, and keep sharing
Cheers - John


----------



## s5traut (Feb 1, 2011)

I would like to find an "all around" band setup that provides both power and speed for shooting 3/8-1/2" ammo. I was considering a double black tube setup. I'm a big guy so I can handle thje draw weight. Would this be a good setup for hunting, or should I consider flat bands?


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

The argument of flats vs tubes will go on forever. To me Latex is Latex. I can shoot my slingshot with a .45 conical sabet at up to 220 fps. That speed will rival any conventional slingshot weather it be flats or tubes. There is no argument for band life period. I get 2000 and up to 3000 shots with my tubes, flats can never do that.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

frogman said:


> The argument of flats vs tubes will go on forever. To me Latex is Latex. I can shoot my slingshot with a .45 conical sabet at up to 220 fps. That speed will rival any conventional slingshot weather it be flats or tubes. There is no argument for band life period. I get 2000 and up to 3000 shots with my tubes, flats can never do that.


I have a well dated double theraband black bandset thats getting on for 4000 shots, my ammo pot holds around 500 9.5mm steel balls and i have 7 tally marks and a half full pot at the mo, i don't draw out to max and always use the correct weight of shot for the bands. My chrony has measured 9.5mm steel at 283fps with these bands and 297fps full draw!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have never even gotten close to 500 shots when testing with tubes shooting over 200 FPS. I have gotten 1700 shots with a set of Saunders flat bands shooting at 215 FPS. Of course the Saunders bands will not shoot a very heavy shot that fast. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

I change the oil in my truck once a year, or 10,000 miles, whichever comes first, whether it needs it or not.

WD40


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Tex,

You probably never got even close to 500 shots with tube bands in the past shooting 200 fps, because you may have used lighter tubes than frogman uses on his slingshots. The commercially available tube bands found on production slingshots and sold as replacement bands in stores are smaller and can not compare to the larger heavy duty tube bands frogman uses. Even the common 3/8 inch thick latex surgical tubing found in hardware stores is light weight compared to frogman's tube bands.


----------



## s5traut (Feb 1, 2011)

John-Boy said:


> ...i don't draw out to max and always use the correct weight of shot for the bands. My chrony has measured 9.5mm steel at 283fps with these bands and 297fps full draw!!


Is there some sort of chart for determining "correct weight of shot" for bands or tubes?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Saunders bands are the longest lasting bands I have ever shot. But they have their limitations. Only 50 cal ammo is a huge negative for me. I shoot tubes because they last a long time and trumark tubes shoot just as fast as thera gold.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

John-Boy said:


> The argument of flats vs tubes will go on forever. To me Latex is Latex. I can shoot my slingshot with a .45 conical sabet at up to 220 fps. That speed will rival any conventional slingshot weather it be flats or tubes. There is no argument for band life period. I get 2000 and up to 3000 shots with my tubes, flats can never do that.


I have a well dated double theraband black bandset thats getting on for 4000 shots, my ammo pot holds around 500 9.5mm steel balls and i have 7 tally marks and a half full pot at the mo, i don't draw out to max and always use the correct weight of shot for the bands. My chrony has measured 9.5mm steel at 283fps with these bands and 297fps full draw!!
[/quote]

Do I understand right that you have a thera black that you have shot almost 4000 and did not break yet?.

That is kind of unbeliveable to me.I have tried long "asting tubes"and"long lasting'" thera gold and nothing happened .

I believe no matter if you draw your bands to u full or evenhalf draw thye will break anyway cuz of the number of the shots you mentioned. Every shot you take the rubber gets less bandlife as it gets vear marks even if you cant see..

I achived shots with one bandset was thera gold and it was my setup and I retied them several times as well as trimed the bands without acctualy shortening the bandset. It was 1700 something.
I tried tubes1745 i was realy dissapointed as they lasted 150 shots around. I put that to fault of the slingshot i bought. Then I tried it again with my slingshot i mad and over the top with dissapointment again.

I tried "long lasting " thera gold From other people . lasting less then my setup, dissapointment again.

My 2 cents

I only believe what I acctualy do and try myself my wife says and it is true !!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

s5traut said:


> ...i don't draw out to max and always use the correct weight of shot for the bands. My chrony has measured 9.5mm steel at 283fps with these bands and 297fps full draw!!


Is there some sort of chart for determining "correct weight of shot" for bands or tubes?
[/quote]

Not sure, ZDP might have ventured into that area!! But really its down to trying different shot til you feel that the bands aren't being thrashed and whipped on release. Severe handslap is a good indicator that the shot is a bit light.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Tex has got it right. When considering band life you have to also consider the weight of the projectile and also the length of the draw. If you draw deep enough to achieve the 200fps with the 280 grainweight weight lead sabet the band life can be shortened. I cannot speak to the absolute life of anything that anyone else uses. I can speak to what I use and have been using. I draw a 3/4 butterfly on every shot. I shoot a 280grain weight lead projectile at 200 in the winter time during the cold. And I shoot the same projectile in the summer around 220. I am getting, consistanly, around 2500 to 3000 shots with the same bands...I will, in the coming days Post my Statistics on this years totals of hunting of wild game taken with my slingshot, and how many, band changes I have had to make during this hunting season...Best to all...Frogman


----------

